# After Oa  Soak



## Schwinn lover (Jul 25, 2016)

What is the best way to finish rims & fenders after a oxalic acid soak ? my rims look gray  would chrome polish do it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2016)

They were probably left in too long, etching & dulling down the chrome finish


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 25, 2016)

I only had them in for 2 hours ,,, guess I can post some  pics to show you


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 25, 2016)

How strong was the mix?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 25, 2016)

1 tablespoon per gallon   used a small plastic pool like some show on this site  24 gallons put in 20 tablespoons ,,, thought is was fine for starters


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2016)

ANXIOUS TO SEE PICS!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 25, 2016)

I have had that happen a few times,only thing I could figure was I did not rinse quick enough after taking from the bath.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 25, 2016)

Comes off easy with elbow grease and 000. Had the same issue recently. I may have left overnight. Ha!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 25, 2016)

Ford Mike is right.  Either left in too long or too strong of a mixture


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 25, 2016)

From my experience it seems you dont necessarily need to keep a 1 to 1 ratio on the OA to water for larger volumes as you would for small volumes. I think 10tbls of OA would have been fine for 25 gallons of water. Also hot water works wonders, as well as periodic scrubbing of the parts with a scrub brush. Strong, small, short soaks I have found work best for me. Soap water and a scrub brush to finish immediately after the soak.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 8, 2016)

Well, Finally have some before & after pictures of the OA soak,,, here are the wheels


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 8, 2016)

Well found out  WD-40 & 0000 steel wheel & lots of buffing makes a big difference


----------

